# KSB feeding help



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Hey gang- merry Christmas Eve!

My little KSB, Toto, is coming up for 2 months with no meals taken again. I offer a fluff once a week. He seems interested, and I think he is hungry as he is out and about more than usual in the evening, but he won’t strike and does not show any interest in drop feeding.

I wonder if it’s stressful for him to be fed? I usually don’t know where he is unless I uncover him, and he doesn’t come out on his own when I put food in the enclosure so I feel like I have no choice but to uncover him and then dangle the food in front of him. I have tried feeding outside the enclosure but he is still not into it.

his last hunger strike ended when I offered a pinkie- he took 2 of these, and then had a fluff the following week, but then stopped eating again. Would there be any harm in just feeding him pinks as he seems to prefer this?

also, is it better to wait until he seems hungry? Or just keep offering routinely?

I know they can be fussy eaters anyway, so apologies if I seem overly cautious 

Thanks again so much for any help!


----------

